# marine engineering book and codes



## سليمان1 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

Bureau Veritas Code and marine codes

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3434417/fed093b1/sharing.html


----------



## طه مخلوف (23 نوفمبر 2010)

many thanks for your great effort


----------



## محمد مودى محمود (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الموقع يوجد به كتب ممتازه جدا شكرا اخى الفاضل على تعبك

شكرا خى م/ سليمان


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد نعيم 2 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله ما شاء الله 
بارك الله فيك
الموقع يوجد به كتب ممتازه


----------



## virtualknight (22 يونيو 2011)

الشكر الجزيل


----------

